# Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.



## wobbler (13. Dezember 2006)

hallo boardies.....

habe ein 5 m aluboot - welches ich für das meer und seen im urlaub nutzen möchte..... allerdings gibt es noch einiges zu tun. als erstes muss der alte lack runter - und zwar so, daa das alu keinen schaden nimmt. es sind 2 alte farbschichten übereinander.

ich habe mit dem dampfstrahler ( dreckfräse ) mal ausprobiert - ob sich da was tut.....ja - an einigen stellen löst es flickenweise die erste schicht. ...wenn auch mühsam. aber da werde ich den ges. aussenrumpf noch mit bearbeiten....aber dann?

möchte die arbeit selber machen können.........welche mittel zum lösen, heißluft oder mechanisch soll ich nehmen?...........#d


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

also verdünner usw. scheidet an der größe schon mal aus.....

ich würde es mit nem rundschreifer und ner mitleren bis feinen sandpapierscheibe versuchen.... wenn du beim schleifen erkennst, dass das alu zum vorschein kommt, dann haste genug geschleift..... musst das auch net alles abschleifen bis es glänzt.... wenn die oberfläche angeschliffen und mit nem besen oder lappen vom staub befreit ist,kannste eigentlich schon mit dem neulackieren anfangen ....

bei extremen fällen (richtige dicke schichten aus farbe) kannste auch mit ner spachtel mal rangehn..... 

gruß

Sascha


----------



## mot67 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

am schonensten wäre wohl abbeizen, wenn aller lack runter soll, oder spricht da was gegen? abbeizer aufstreichen, einwirken lassen und dann mit dem dampfstrahler rüber. hartnäckige stellen nochmal abbeizen oder mit dem spachtel ran.


----------



## aallecktzander (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

Würde ich genau so machen.
Abbeitze ran...10min.warten...mit Holzspachtel abschaben.
Vorsicht mit den Schleimhäuten!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

nicht nur mit den schleimhäuten .alu ist sehr anfällig gegen agressiven stoffen ,wenn du abbeizen willst such dir mal ein alu probestück oder teste das vorher an irgend eine kleine ecke im boot.also ich würde schleifen da kannste nichts falsch machen.wenn du nicht gerade mit 20iger papier schleifst. der rumpf muß vor dem lackieren sowieso nass angeschliffen werden.

andy


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

Ich wette, dass der Abbeizer (Lauge) das Alu angreift. Eloxiert wird das auch mittels Laugen...

Und schleifen ist imo noch schlimmer. Zumal das Alu auch nicht allzu Dick sein wird. Nicht, dass Du es gleich noch schweissen lassen darfst. Riefen schleifst Du auf jeden Fall rein.

Heissluft geht, aber da kannst Du auch viel Rumschaben, und der Heissluftfön muss ne nummer grösser, das Alu wird die Wärme hervorragend ableiten. Eher wird vorsichtiger Lötlampeneinsatz was bringen.

So machts der Profi:
Kompressor leihen (Nicht den Ganz kleinen und auch keinen Diesel, der Grösste für 220V ist knapp richtig). Dann ne Sandstrahlpistole mit Rückführung kaufen (26€ bei Ebay hat meine glaub gekostet) und nen Sack Glasmehl oder Glasperlen als Strahlmittel besorgen (Industriebedarf oder mal in nem passenden Betrieb Fragen, wir nehmens im Werkzeugbau zum Strahlen nach dem Drahterodieren). Sand oder Stahl als Strahlmittel nimmt Alusubstanz weg und Rauht die Oberfläche stark an, das ist nicht gut für die Korrosionsbeständigkeit. 
Wichtig beim Strahlen: die Staubschutzmaske ebensowenig vergessen wie die Schutzbrille und am besten noch son Einweganzug Tragen. Das gibt Sauerei. 
Wird zwar auch nen Tag arbeit, aber das Alu bleibt fast wie es ist. Eventuelle Korrosion ist auch gleich mit weg. Und Nieten und Ritzen werden auch rundum mit Sauber. 

Noch besser wäre Trockeneisstrahlen, aber das muss ein Fachbetrieb machen, Trockeneis ist nicht ganz ungefährlich.

Ne Rotationsbürste mit Kunstoffborsten (Stahl oder Messingborsten sind schlimmer als schleifen) für Bohrmaschine und Flex geht auch. Dürfte aber aufgrund des Bürstenverbrauchs ne verdammt teure Sache werden. Für Nacharbeit aber brauchbar.

Ach so, wenn das Eloxiertes Alu ist, verbietet sich alles andere als Trockeneisstralen eigentlich, die Eloxalschicht ist hauchdünn. Normal sollten Boote aber aus nicht Eloxiertem AlMg3 sein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

man lernt einfach nicht aus,stimmt ich hab mir mal alufelgen strahlen lassen. war nicht ganz billig!!!aber i.o

andy


----------



## wobbler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

ersteinmal danke an:

aallecktzander 
andy0209
holger

ja - im internet gibts nicht viel info. bei uns bietet einer niederdruckstrahlen an. er muss 500 euro dafür haben. das ist mir zu heftig.

also:
1 werde mit sehr gutem hochdruckreiniger säubern und alls lose oder zu lösende so entfernen.....

2. ablauger habe ich probiert, da geht nur die erste schicht. ab. drunter ist der 2. alte lack....der hält ! und ich habe auch bedenken, dass mir das alu angegriffen wird.
eventuel für die erste schicht.

3. heissluft......oder wie holger sagt .....lötlampe.......da werde ich mich jetzt mal ranwagen.

4.schleifen will ich möglichst wenig, da ich eine glatte oberfläche haben will... also wenig mechanisches bearbeiten.

5.ach so ..... es soll  nur klarlack ...pu........ eventuelldrauf.....l 
drunter nur zierstreifen oder dekorfolie.

das alu vom rumpf.glänzt im originalen - ist nicht eloxiert.

los gehts.....

danke euch !


----------



## Dipsdive (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

Hi wobbler,
besitze auch ein Aluboot und habe es aus Finnland gekauft. Die Finnen bauen zwar gute Boote, aber vom Lackieren haben sie keine Ahnung. Der Lack wurde ohne jede Untergrundbehandlung vom Vorbesitzer aufgebracht, was zur Folge hatte, dass er an einigen Stellen teilweise abblättert und an anderen wiederum bombenfest hält.

Da ich nun erstmal den Steuerstand neu lackiert habe, stellte sich auch mir genau deine Frage. Wie kriegt man den alten Lack schonend vom Alu? Habe diverse Fachleute dazu befragt. Decken sich in etwa mit der Meinung von gerätefetischist. 

Wenn du deinem Alu einen Gefallen tun möchtest, solltest du es nicht mit Schmirgelpapier oder abschleifen versuchen. Das Sandstrahlen wäre natürlich das Beste. Ich habe es mit einer anderen Methode versucht, die mir ein spezialisiertes Metallbauunternehmen erörtert hatte. Und zwar sprüht man das Mittel: Gasket & Carbon Stripper (Fa. Kent) auf das Alu. 
5 minuten Einwirkzeit und du kannst den alten Lack mit leichtem Druck und Spachtel ganz locker abziehen. Teilweise löst sich der alte Lack von selbst. Unglaublich wie einfach das ganze funktioniert hat!

Das Zeug ist aber nicht ganz ohne. Schutzbrille und Haut abdecken und natürlich nur im Freien verwenden. Anschließend mit Wasser abspülen und die chemischen Eigenschaften sind neutralisiert! 100 ml kosten ca. 5,00 Euro und ich habe es über eine Firma bestellt, weiß nicht, ob du es selbst kaufen kannst #c 

Grüße
dipsdive


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*



> ich hab mir mal alufelgen strahlen lassen


Da darf mans gar nicht anders, weil sich sonst Haarrisse bilden könnten. 



> 5.ach so ..... es soll nur klarlack ...pu........ eventuelldrauf.....l
> drunter nur zierstreifen oder dekorfolie.



Alu muss man speziell Lackieren, mit z.B. Aluhaftgrund. Normaler Lack fängt schnell das Blättern an.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## wobbler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Alu muss man speziell Lackieren, mit z.B. Aluhaftgrund. Normaler Lack fängt schnell das Blättern an.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



hoi holger........ ja danke ...muss mir dann einen farblosen haftgrund besorgen..........

das alu was an wenigen stellen bereits zum vorschein kommt, sieht piccobello aus und ich fände es pers. schade - wenn ich - dann die optik des aluminiums überdecken würde.....,:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

Je nach Alu und Einsatzbedingungen braucht man es gar nicht Lackieren. Alu bildet normal schnell eine korrosionsfeste Oxidschicht. Glänzt dann aber nicht mehr silberblank, sondern wird leicht gräulich. Dann kann es nur noch Galvanisch Korrodieren, sprich in Verbindung mit nem Edleren Metall in Nasser umgebung. 
Dagegen gibts dann Opferanoden aus Magnesium (Süsswasser) oder Zink (Salzwasser) die man einfach irgendwo aussenbords abnbringt.
Wenns eh nur auf dem Trailer liegt, gibts da aber auch ohne keine Probleme.


Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## wobbler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

@dipsdive

ja - da werde icjh auch mal schauen..........

aber beis o ca. 13 qm........ wirds heftig|rolleyes


----------



## Anglertischler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

Ja das gleiche Elend habe ich mir auch angetan. Ich habe mein Boot (Altes Russiches Progress) mit Abbeizer (Abbeizer mit der Krähe ist aber wohl im Nächsten jahr verboten) behandelt,danach mit Hochdruckreiniger abgewaschen und dann sandgestrahlt. schleifen ging leider nicht, weil mein Boot Genietet ist. und Nieten verschleifen sieht nicht gerade toll aus. ich wünsche dir aber trotzdem Viel Spass beim Basteln.
Gruß 
Rüdiger


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aluminiumboot entlacken  ... wie am besten.*

Glaube nach mittlerweile 4 Jahren ist er mit seinem Boot fertig  ....immer diese Leichenschänder.....


----------

